# Ambient reverb



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Any suggestion for an ambient reverb?

I'm not looking for traditional/vintage spring reverb sound but something more spacey, over the clouds for the lack of better words.

If possible, keep the suggestion in the 200$ price range, I'm not a shoegazer! 

Thanks!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

What type? I have 4 reverb pedals on my board, I'm sure at least one could work.

Look into the EQD Dispatch Master, delay/verb. It will get very spacey and fits in your budget. I don't know what the Keeley Caverns runs for, but it does the same thing but better.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

For ambient give the Trinity 2 Reverb by TC Electronics a try. I've not played it, but the demos sound compelling. The Digitech Supernatural is another option which does the ambient thing really well. Someone on this forum demonstrated it a little while back I think. Both are under your $200 limit.


----------



## Cups (Jan 5, 2010)

Line 6 M5.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Take advantage of the room you are in


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

amagras said:


> Take advantage of the room you are in


Especially if its an aircraft hangar!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Budda said:


> What type? I have 4 reverb pedals on my board, I'm sure at least one could work.
> 
> Look into the EQD Dispatch Master, delay/verb. It will get very spacey and fits in your budget. I don't know what the Keeley Caverns runs for, but it does the same thing but better.


I would like to to some shimmer, volume sweel (with ebow) and mod reverb.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

amagras said:


> Take advantage of the room you are in


I live in a old apparment with cardboard walls... Doesn't get any verb out of it! 



mister.zed said:


> For ambient give the Trinity 2 Reverb by TC Electronics a try. I've not played it, but the demos sound compelling. The Digitech Supernatural is another option which does the ambient thing really well. Someone on this form demonstrated it a little while back I think. Both are under your $200 limit.


Is that the ancestor of the Hall of Fame?


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2016)

or drag your gear to the closest canyon.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

LOL!

At least there's a power plan near Grand Canyon!


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

Ti-Ron said:


> Is that the ancestor of the Hall of Fame?


It's a variation on the HOF. Same hardware; different patches. I believe one of its algorithms is different from the HOF. It also has a toneprint slot so you can load one of your favorite HOF patches.


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

bagpipe said:


> Especially if its an aircraft hangar!


Some need more than others...


Ti-Ron said:


> I live in a old apparment with cardboard walls... Doesn't get any verb out of it!


you get room effect!

Digital verbs have more variety. Get a v-amp or a pod and connect it in the send/return of your amp it has that so it doesn't hurt your tone too much.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

bagpipe said:


> Especially if its an aircraft hangar!


Actually, I work in an aircraft hangar, and the best reverb in the building is in a stairwell. When I'm in it I can't keep from whistling cause it sounds so good!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Ti-Ron said:


> I would like to to some shimmer, volume sweel (with ebow) and mod reverb.


If you want mod and shimmer at the same time, you're going to need two different reverb pedals or a pedal with dedicated shimmer setting and modulation abilities. I'm not quite sure what would fit that criteria. Honestly, a lot of reverb on a clean tone gets pretty ambient by itself.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

There's a nice Holy Grail for sale in here right now


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

mister.zed said:


> Actually, I work in an aircraft hangar, and the best reverb in the building is in a stairwell. When I'm in it I can't keep from whistling cause it sounds so good!


I've noticed that in a couple of places I've worked (including an aircraft hangar). Just slapping the hand rail is cool.

What some may not have realized is that a cavernous reverb can be found in a house's poured concrete coldroom (with the steel form on the ceiling).


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

@Budda Oh, sory! I didn't mean all together but those are the modes I am looking for.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

I have the T2 reverb pedal from T.C. Electronic and it has a nice shimmer and also a modulated reverb amongst a few others. It's under 200 and if it was ever lost or stolen I would definitely replace it. I did a lot of research on reverb pedals and this pedal won them all over for the price and versatility !


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Some good suggestions here already in the price range you were looking for but if you're after something expensive and awesome,... Eventide Space (or H9). I was a spring reverb tank in my amp only type of guy but slowly got into the digital stuff and the H9 Space algos are fantastic in my opinion. Ambience for days and easily controlled with an expression pedal and the ability to set various parameters.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

If he's going to spend more money, the neunaber wet, strymon blue sky or Keeley Caverns would get my vote.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Neunaber is awesome, I miss mine in a way. I know they've come out with fav switches and all that but I didn't have any of it and wished I could flip through all the algos they offered with H9 type ease. 
The Blue Sky was on my main board for 4 years but after the H9 it was obsolete, for 100 bucks more the options are endless with the Eventide stuff.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I didn't buy my strymon new, so the H9 has quite a price difference. My blue sky hasn't run out of options for me yet. Just recently my bandmate dialled in a very cool "big verb" sound for a particular part (no idea what settings he used haha) and I love it even more.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Blue Sky is a great pedal. 
I wonder about the Neunaber in this case, good you brought it up Budda, you should be able to get an older version used for under 200? I bought mine years ago for 190, it was the programmable Stereo Wet, I would say that fits into what Ti-Ron is looking for.


----------



## JethroTech (Dec 8, 2015)

Hi there, I have a Strymon Blue Sky Reverb and it definitely does shimmer. New they are about $405 CAN now but if you watch carefully they sometimes pop up used in the $250 range but you gotta move quick They are an incredible pedal with limitless possibilities. I also have a Holy Grail (Nano) that I paid $75 for used. I find it to be one of the most versatile 'verbs out there. If you can pick one up in the sub $100 range, go for it.

If it comes down to $$, don't hesitate for a second to snag a Holy Grail.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

JethroTech said:


> Hi there, I have a Strymon Blue Sky Reverb and it definitely does shimmer. New they are about $405 CAN now but if you watch carefully they sometimes pop up used in the $250 range but you gotta move quick They are an incredible pedal with limitless possibilities. I also have a Holy Grail (Nano) that I paid $75 for used. I find it to be one of the most versatile 'verbs out there. If you can pick one up in the sub $100 range, go for it.
> 
> If it comes down to $$, don't hesitate for a second to snag a Holy Grail.


I love my Holy Grail! It was reccomended to me by a pro roadie. He used one with his 5E3 clone, and my bandmate uses one instead of the on board verb on his Hot Rod


----------



## bronco_remi (Jun 26, 2012)

I bought a old Pink Label Boss RV-3 Digital Reverb / Delay not too long ago and I really like it


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

No shimmer in it, but the RV-5 does some phenomenal crazy reverbs. I just bought the Keeley Aurora that was on the classifieds here for a while.. I've only played it for a few minutes since getting it in the mail yesterday, but it's got a nice range of tones, does full wet and more or less infinite decay length... and the dry signal is analog the whole way through. It's a cool, not expensive pedal for sure.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think the Strymon Big Sky can do mod and shimmer.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

The Big Sky can put a rocket into orbit...., it also mod and shimmer fairly well.


----------



## theroan (Oct 7, 2008)

Verbzilla, Hall of Fame, Blue Sky


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I know I've suggested the bigger units but I would also fully throw my support for standard ones. The Boss stuff is excellent as well, maybe less boutique but great bang for the buck. I was looking for the RV-5, already mentioned here, but ended up finding an RV-6 in the used bin and haven't looked back. Great verbs, big or small, and the added shimmer or verb/delay are a bonus in the -6 model. I use it on a smaller board, just digital delay and reverb, works very well in all kinds of ways and the cost was 136 all in. Good luck and keep us posted on what you get.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

The RV-6 is high on my list. I've read a lot about it and reviews are quite positive. Wish to find a shop near me with one to try.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

So many to choose from, but they can get pricey. Like others mentioned, the Neunaber Wet is really good and the TC T2 is cool and customizable as well. I just picked up a Digitech Polara the other day after trying a few (HOF, RV-6, RV-5). It is a really functional pedal and has some pretty authentic Lexicon verbs that sound great. I may spring for a TC T2 to pair them up...that would make some weird noise.


----------



## garrettdavis275 (May 30, 2014)

I've heard nothing but good things about the RV-6 as well. There seems to be a rich market for reverb pedals at the ~200$ price point so you have your pick of several great options. I use a Digitech Polara like @Gavz and find it really easy to dial in and sounds terrific to me. The new MXR pedal is probably great too, they never seem to release anything bad.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Using a timeline and big sky in studio - the bigsky has some cool stuff.


----------



## thedude99 (Mar 15, 2016)

For that price point, take a long hard look at the Zoom MS70-CDR ($150 new). Has a bunch of reverb algorithms, including some from the Eventide Space and the Strymon stuff. It also has a lot of delays and modulation effects as well. You can also stack effects - so you can do multiple reverb's into each other, or Reverb->Delay->Reverb sort of setups.

It is a very good sounding pedal, and not just for the price. I have one sitting next to my Blue Sky, and it sat next to an Eventide Space for a while. While the algorithms in the Zoom lack some of the depth and quality of the higher end pedals, they do a more than respectable job.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

Ti-Ron said:


> The RV-6 is high on my list. I've read a lot about it and reviews are quite positive. Wish to find a shop near me with one to try.


I picked one of these up at Christmas and am really impressed by the quality of the "Shimmer" effect given the price point. It's also worthy to note that it has a jack for an expression pedal that controls the mix so you can fade the effect on & off.

As for the MS-70, the reverbs aren't bad but the RV-6 and TC HOF are a LOT better. The main issue is that the reverbs have a very digital quality to them that the others don't. On the other hand, if you're in the market for a chorus pedal, those included in the MS-70 are pretty decent and are worth the price alone.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

So, where I'm at?

I finaly had the chance to try both the RV5 and RV6 and I ordered the RV6 from Moog audio.
I will have it by next week!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Way cool! You will love it. I'm now looking to stack 'verbs, might go the same route as you with RV-6 but need to look at possibly flogging some of my old gear first. I like Moog Audio's online store, prices seem reasonable.


----------



## Spinedriver (Mar 19, 2016)

Never heard of the Moog store before... Thanks for the tip guys...


----------



## TTHX (May 24, 2013)

I'd say check out Mr Black Supermoon/Eterna pedals. Walrus Audio descent, Old Blood Noise Endeavours have two really cool ambient spacey ones called the Procession and Dark Star. Looking to get the darkstar myself actually.


----------



## Gavz (Feb 27, 2016)

Wow. Those are cool! Sounds like you can go full wet. I can think of some uses for either pedal...tempting...especially the Dark Star. The Haunt Fuzz sounds cool too...also note that these appear to be reverse polarity, but they come with adapters.


----------



## corailz (May 1, 2008)

+1 on the Mr Black's stuff! I've onwed many reverb pedals and the Supermoon was by far my favourite after the Strymon Bigsky.
Even on the Bigsky, i've created a patch that i've named Supermoon and that is really close to the SM's tone! 

Neunaber Wet/Stereo Wet is a killer reverb too, much more natural sounding than the Bluesky to me.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I'm about to try and create a reverb patch on my DD-500 to cop anything the Eventide Space can do. Having no idea how the EQ functions work, this is going to be an uphill battle haha.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Has anyone checked this out?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Hey guyz, I didn't forgot about you all, the RV-6 is on my board since almost 2 weeks and I'll try to post a review of it. 

To ease the waiting time here a article about 15 reverb pedals: http://www.musicradar.com/news/guit...verb-effects-pedals-in-the-world-today-636917


----------

